# Wild Cat Fight



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

The Blanco river between Fischer and Wimberley has some very beautiful and productive fishing holes. Limestone cliffs, and massive cypress and pecan trees, direct the course of the river. 

I grabbed my float tube and headed out to the river a few days ago. The weather was perfect and the fish were biting. A flying cat streamer graced the end of my line on the 4wt, and a popper/dropper for sunfish was rigged on the 3 wt.

Several nice bass and catfish hit the flying cat . . . so I picked up the 3wt for awhile to try my luck with the sunfish. Several redbreast sunfish, and a few Rio Grand cichlids provided great entertainment, and some good photos. Then I cast to a half submerged log, a few feet from the rivers edge. The river was only a couple feet deep here, and it looked like a good place pick up a Rio. Sure enough, the popper disappeared under the surface almost instantly. I set the hook. This was no sunfish or cichlid.

My 3wt doubled over and the line shot through the water directly at the float tube. I quickly lifted my legs to keep the line from tangling on my fins. The fish continued under the tube, rod bent in half, for another 30 feet or so. I reeled in all the excess line and adjusted the drag. This was a big fish and I didn't want to lose it. I positioned the tube in the middle of the river, away from rocks, logs, and lily pads, and held on for dear life. It was several minutes before I saw the fish.

The head shakes told me this was a catfish and not a carp. Sure enough, I finally got a look and it was a flathead catfish, Mr. Opelousas. After a couple more minutes of swimming circles around me, I finally got the fish in the net. Over two feet long and still very unhappy, it suddenly got pretty crowded in the tube. I kicked over to some rocks and snapped a few pictures, and the behemoth was released again to the deep.

When you put a hook in the water . . . . you never know what might bite.

Let’s go fishing.


----------



## JHanchera (May 17, 2012)

Great work as always Mike.


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

op on a flyrod is one hell of an accomplishment. congrats.:clover:


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Awesome job! I imagine that is a very enjoyable enviroment.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Sorry I didn't see this earlier. That streatch of the river is awesome. I fished it for years before the drought(s). Very nice to see it is coming back. Did you have trouble parking...with dogs...with land owners...portages? Long ride down to the slime bridge. Is that where you got out? Send me PM please I can't wait to return soon. Fall is upon us Brother!


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

nice fregging fish mike congrats!


----------

